
Presenting Doqume: AI-Powered Research Engine for Knowledge Workers - vaibimba
http://blog.doqume.com/introducing-doqume
======
mnemonicsloth
1\. Way to go guys.

2\. Do you do journal articles?

3\. Do you have data on the biotechnology business? (I'm looking to start a
biotech startup)

I'm re-tooling right now. Taking a break from computer stuff to do a Masters
(maybe a PhD) in biology, which is in the middle of a long boom. Being better
than everybody else at filtering large amounts of data (at a time when new
techniques are being invented month by month and year by year) would be a
really good investment.

~~~
vaibimba
Hi, mnemonicsloth! Vai from Doqume here.

1\. First of all, thank you 2\. Yes, we do. I'd first look at: (a) data set:
Biotech is a broad area. We'd love to understand the specific use case. We
have 50M entities in Doqume today, but we constantly work to integrate or
build new sets. (b) work with the content resource: some journals are open,
some not. If the abstract has enough information that's usually a good place
to start. Otherwise we look at each journal and evaluate next steps. (c) build
the engine. There can be very different needs there. I've covered some of it
in the article, but let me know if you have any questions I'll be happy to
tell you more. 3\. Yes, we do.

Feel free to write me: vaidotas [at] doqume [dot] com. And congrats for your
startup project!

Cheers, Vai.

------
whitten
After reading the article, I wonder if Doqume has plans to share back the
information to Wikidata that was derived from Wikipedia that was not present
in Wikidata.

I know this lessens the power of claiming they know stuff that is not
available to the public, but I would think Wikidata has ways of establishing
the provenance of the data, so they should get credit as well as the original
Wikipedia authors.

~~~
thecodingmonk
Thanks for the question, whitten! You raise a very interesting point.

We definitely plan to contribute information back to Wikidata and, in fact, we
already did as part of our experiment. We contributed more than a thousand
edits, mainly on company data like industry of operation. Of course, we need
to strike a balance between what we contribute back and what we keep as
competitive advantage.

Besides that, we always comply with licenses and give credit to the original
source when this is required. For example, when displaying Wikipedia content
there's always a prominent link to the page where the content has been
extracted from.

------
vaibimba
Hi, this Vai from Doqume. Francesco and I have been working on this for a
while, and finally, we decided to bootstrap.

We could use some moral support. Thanks for any feedback.

~~~
lettergram
Hi Vai,

I'm from [https://insideropinion.com](https://insideropinion.com)

We built a very similar product (I think). We took a fundamentally different
approach, but I'd be happy to share what did / didn't work for me. Take it for
what it's worth though, I'm still bootstrapping myself.

My contact info should be discoverable from my profile.

~~~
vaibimba
Hi lettergram, thanks! Congrats on your bootstrapped project! Sure, I'm going
to follow up by email. Curious to hear more...

------
freediver
Interesting! What are the semantic search components of this? Why don't you
offer free demo on the site?

~~~
thecodingmonk
Thanks a lot, freediver! This is Francesco, co-founder.

We are using Entity Linking to detect entities in text. The algorithm takes
into account context to disambiguate words, i.e., in "Mercury is a chemical
element with the symbol Hg and atomic number 80" the word Mercury should be
linked to the chemical element rather than the planet. When documents are
indexed this way, the user is able to perform queries for specific concepts
rather than simple keywords.

We had a demo open until a week ago, but we decided to close it to focus on
finishing up some infrastructure work that will help us handle more
efficiently maintenance of data sets. On the other hand we didn't want to drag
it for too long and decided to just launch :)

We'll re-open to the public once we do that. If you're curious I can share a
login for you to try it out.

------
lettergram
Seems similar to my startup (for the enterprise):

[https://insideropinion.com/](https://insideropinion.com/)

We also have [https://projectpiglet.com](https://projectpiglet.com) for
investing.

If the Doqume team wants to chat, happy to!

~~~
vaibimba
Vai from Doqume. Thanks, lettergram! Sure, I'd love to connect. Which parts
look similar to you, technology or use cases? Cheers.

~~~
lettergram
Both technology and use cases actually.

I have a bit different approach in the way I structure the information, which
is both limiting, but also useful to a set of problems.

Essentially, I built a content ranking system, which is a fair amount
different than Google or your system. It's also patent pending, but I don't
think necessary for what you're building at the moment.

------
davePlug
Looking good guys! Do you plan to provide this service for enterprises only or
is going to be more of a SaaS kind of thing?

~~~
vaibimba
Thank you, davePlug! A bit of both. We offer APIs that help integrate Doqume's
semantic technology into enterprise use cases. But the Research Engine and
Query Tool piece of it is a SaaS.

